

o.O - A Pretty Printer for Go - AndrewVos
http://andrewvos.com/2013/08/23/o-a-pretty-printer-for-go/

======
ericcoleman
This is pretty cool.

I just wrote my first bit of Go last light. Loving the language so far, though
I still feel like I am tripping up on managing dependencies.

------
jzelinskie
I've been using [https://github.com/davecgh/go-
spew](https://github.com/davecgh/go-spew)

